# What's wrong with this fish????



## Kezzab (25 Apr 2016)

Came back from work, one of the WCMM is in a state, clearly dying. Removed it and dispatched it. Any ideas what's happened? No other fish showing any signs of distress. It was 18 months in the tank. Cause for concern or just one of them things?


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2016)

Difficult to tell but maybe this is what ailed it http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/rainbow-with-big-white-spot-on-belly.39567/#post-429829.


----------



## alto (25 Apr 2016)

Very likely just one of those things - fish may suffer tumours & misc. cancers as well as various states of infection (bacterial & viral) that can cause "swelling" (also "eggbound" if female) so I'd not dwell on it ... OTOH anytime that I notice fish feeling a bit _under the weather_ etc, I increase water change frequency, doing a large water change the same day/night if possible.

In general our tanks are always a bit more "polluted" than any wild habitat, also greater fish density & a mix of fishes confined to a small area whose behaviours may be stressful ... so water change is always a great start to sorting any fish health issues.    

Observed behaviour in video is pretty typical for fish in (most likely terminal) distress


----------



## Aqua360 (26 Apr 2016)

alto said:


> Very likely just one of those things - fish may suffer tumours & misc. cancers as well as various states of infection (bacterial & viral) that can cause "swelling" (also "eggbound" if female) so I'd not dwell on it ... OTOH anytime that I notice fish feeling a bit _under the weather_ etc, I increase water change frequency, doing a large water change the same day/night if possible.
> 
> In general our tanks are always a bit more "polluted" than any wild habitat, also greater fish density & a mix of fishes confined to a small area whose behaviours may be stressful ... so water change is always a great start to sorting any fish health issues.
> 
> Observed behaviour in video is pretty typical for fish in (most likely terminal) distress



This. 

I'd say it looks most like a bacterial infection, water changes are the best defence; you may also consider treating for parasites as a safety net, in case you have some lurking behind the scenes


----------



## Kezzab (26 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll get a water change done and keep an eye out.


----------



## Alex J (26 Apr 2016)

Would agree with Alto on this one . As long as you are keeping up with tank maintenance,That your water parameters are fine and  only housing suitable tank mates  and feeding the correct food for the particular species you are keeping there's not a lot more you can do. Every one keeping fish has or will experience this situation at some time.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2016)

Hi all,





alto said:


> fish may suffer tumours & misc. cancers as well as various states of infection


Tumour would be my guess as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Apr 2016)

Mine too...


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Apr 2016)

It's pretty much a guess what caused it. Could be tumour as suggested because its just on one side. The other option is worms, internal parasites. I would ignore it for now....but if another fish dies with the same symptoms in the next months its most certainly parasites. They can carry those for months and even a year or more without dying. It becomes terminal when they are stressed and can't fight it off any longer.


----------



## alto (27 Apr 2016)

Food for thought given how many fish are coming out of Singapore, Sumatra, Malaysia 

*Iridovirus disease in two ornamental tropical freshwater fishes: African lampeye and dwarf gourami.*
Sudthongkong C1, Miyata M, Miyazaki T.

free text pdf available here


----------



## Kezzab (27 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the input, others seem OK but i'll keep an eye out.


----------

